# Electrical question



## shift6 (Nov 15, 2007)

1999 Jetta Gl 2.0, battery went dead so i jumped it, it ran as long as you wanted untill you shut it off then the battery was dead again did this multiple times so i assumed it was the battery not the alternator, so i replaced the battery. After replacing the battery i can start the car but it only idles for 5-10 seconds then dies. If i push the gas peddle during those few seconds it dies. Anyone heard of such a thing? The only thing i did was replace a battery now its un-drivable. Any ideas? BTW its an Automatic if this means anything.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Electrical question (shift6)*

Sounds like your alternator might be more the issue or a connection between the battery and alternator. If it was a battery problem (old, not recharging), then you would have solved that. 
The alternator feeds the battery to maintain the charge while you are driving - if it isn't, the car will run as long as the battery lasts. Since the battery doesn't get recharged as it should, it doesn't recover the charge. At idle, the electrical load is lower but as soon as you push the gas pedal, you are exceeding the now depleted battery's ability to run the electrics...in this case, not enough juice to spark.
Have the alternator and the cables checked and you might find your problem (don't buy any new parts until you know what the problem is - a lot of people just throw money at electrical problems when they can be diagnosed). Use a continuity tester to see if everything is working.


----------

